# I.D. this one part 2



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here's an oddball (not the boring fish I put in Frank's thread ... sorry Frank).
Imagine having this in your aquarium...

Bonus points for naming any of the fish's relatives (close relatives).


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here's one relative... (not much of a hint but crazy looking fish...)


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

bizarre... is it FW or salt?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

ok now with this one I have absolutly no idea but i'll try and find it


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

Looks like Trachipteridae family, ribbons fish?







Related to Cichlids?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

NP...Have at it,







while I find the next TEST FISH


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Dang that is one crazy ass looking fish! I have no clue.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

The Furisodeuo
(_Desmodema _ _polystictum_)

Desmodema polystictum (Ogilby, 1898) 
Family: Trachipteridae (Ribbonfishes) 
Order: Lampriformes (velifers, tube-eyes and ribbonfishes) 
Class: Actinopterygii (ray-finned fishes) 
FishBase name: Polka-dot ribbonfish 
Max. size: 110 cm TL (male/unsexed; Ref. 9137) 
Environment: bathypelagic; marine 
Climate: deep-water 
Importance: fisheries: commercial 
Resilience: 
Distribution: 
Gazetteer Western Pacific: Japan, Philippines, Australia, New Zealand (Ref. 5755). Eastern Atlantic: 16°11'N (ISH unpublished) to Namibia (Ref. 4506) and South Africa (one specimen washed ashore at Xora River and 1 found in the tide pool at Simonstown, False Bay). Western Atlantic: Florida, USA and Cuba (Ref. 7251). Probably circumtropical. 
Diagnosis: Dorsal spines (total): 0-0; Dorsal soft rays (total): 120-128. Specimens less than 10 cm are silvery in color with many dark spots (Ref. 2713). 
Biology: Mesopelagic species (Ref. 4506). Feeds upon various organisms like small fish, squids, octopus, and crustaceans (Ref. 4525) 
Red List Status: Not in IUCN Red List , (Ref. 36508) 
Dangerous: harmless


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> The Furisodeuo
> (_Desmodema _ _polystictum_)
> 
> Desmodema polystictum (Ogilby, 1898)
> ...


 Very good


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Damn, good catch!

I need to show up around here more frequently as I am missing out on all the fun!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not a close cichlid relative, but ribbonfish is a close guess too!

Here is a famous close relative.... (the oarfish)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Here's a two parter (need both!). Name these two fish....


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

is the spoted one Oncorhynchus mykiss?

is the silver one Chondrostoma soetta ?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I think the one in the fore ground is a steelhead fry Kory... but the one in the back isn't clear enough, I swear it looks like a freakin tetra..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Getting warm......


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

My big hint: it is a tetra, the northernmost.... (in this hemisphere)


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Should I? Naaaa I'll leave this alone :laugh: .


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Yeah, it's too easy for you! I'll stump you with one sooner or later!!!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i feel like an idiot
these are though


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

what that spoted one I thought I had for sure. check out this pic they look quite alot like each other.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Bah I give up for now I'll be back later


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Mexican tetra


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

acestro said:


> Yeah, it's too easy for you! I'll stump you with one sooner or later!!!


 Hell yeah, if you don't get him then I will for sure.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Kory, you got the trout, it was the Mexican tetra that you missed. Shared trophy on this one!























I've got a good one but I'm having trouble uploading it....


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Oh well, try this one Frank (or anyone....)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Whip-Coral goby (Bryaninops yongei)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nope, excellent guess. Here's a pic of the goby for those curious...


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Redmarbled Lizardfish (Synodus rubromaculatus)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Another good guess!!!







Still not it. Here's a Synodus spp. for those who again may not know...


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments but did I earn a hint yet?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Well..... another pic and the range (Western Pacific)... I'll be back tomorrow to check this, and Frank's pic, out....


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Is it a Tripterygliid at least?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Tripterygion delaisi?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Norfolkia species?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not the Tripterygion (here's a pic of that guy)


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Not the Norfolkia either. But you both are close. Think "nose".

And yes, B. Scott, it is a Tripterygiid... (which Norfolkia is too)

Here's a Norfolkia


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I know what Frank's doing. He's waiting for you guys to get close and then he's going to SNATCH the answer from ya!


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

acestro said:


> I know what Frank's doing. He's waiting for you guys to get close and then he's going to SNATCH the answer from ya!


 YUP, He's a dog like that!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Naaa, to busy looking for test fish to screw you guys up.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Indeed you are.... that recent one (test #4) is tough!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Ucla xenogrammus Holleman?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

All I can say is the tripletail guess is right on and the nose having a point...or '_horn_' is a real good clue at least to the species part of the name...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

but the Ucla xenogrammus Holleman looks so similar. I will figure this damn thing out yet.

Heres the Xenogrammus


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Ah I found it Helcogramma rhinoceros


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Cool fish, eh?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Maybe a little easier....

Just family will work on this one (unless you know the species! )


----------



## Fruitbat (Jan 2, 2004)

I'll take a stab at the family level anyway. How about Ogcocephalidae??


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I think its Halieutichthys aculeatus

The damn Oregon State site where you got your picture is down so I can't tell for sure.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Here's one for ya


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Whats wrong did I stump you all :rock:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I haven't been on line in a few days. But that is a good oddball!!!!

Yeah, you guys knew where I got that last fish, I need to get tougher pics!

I'm not sure about this new one, I'll see what I can do!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Looks a little bit like a stickleback (not much in the way of 'stickles', though! )


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

acestro said:


> Looks a little bit like a stickleback (not much in the way of 'stickles', though! )


 Nope keep trying


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Man, this is a lot more fun when you guys are guessing!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

If I am not mistaken that is the B. youngei..a Coral Whip Goby...but is that some type of parasite on it?


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

were did you find those fishies?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> If I am not mistaken that is the B. youngei..a Coral Whip Goby...but is that some type of parasite on it?


 We have a winner


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Here's the next one for ya


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

you all give up on this one? :smile:


----------

